# Tecumseh Carb Cross Reference



## PurpleEagle

I am wondering what model carb this would be with the stamping of: 1432 A1N


----------



## PurpleEagle

This was on a Bolens 824A from in the late 80's. Also Engine number is HM80 155356 8263R


----------



## 30yearTech

PurpleEagle said:


> I am wondering what model carb this would be with the stamping of: 1432 A1N


Tecumseh 632334A Carburetor


----------



## PurpleEagle

Thank You.


----------



## PurpleEagle

Can you please check this stamping also. 1433E4G.

Is there anywhere online to cross reference these myself or do I need a manual ?


----------



## Jep

*Finding the right Tecumseh replacement carb*

My first post here... hope I'm doing this right?  I want to replace my Tecumseh carb, the rebuild didnt work so well. The number stamped on carb is 1430A0P,
but I cant find that model or a cross reference # anywhere. It's off an old Snapper snowblower, 4hp.

Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks. Jep


----------



## duffer72

you need #s off the engine cover, should be on top by the plug or on the side some where, since it is a 4 hp the numbers should start with H40 or HS40 there will be 3 groups of numbers you need them all.


----------



## 30yearTech

Jep said:


> My first post here... hope I'm doing this right? I want to replace my Tecumseh carb, the rebuild didnt work so well. The number stamped on carb is 1430A0P,
> but I cant find that model or a cross reference # anywhere. It's off an old Snapper snowblower, 4hp.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks. Jep


Tecumseh Carburetor with a mfg number of 1430 shows to be a *Tecumseh **632371A



*


----------



## duffer72

30 yr is that chart online? I used to have a copy but can't find it,


----------



## 30yearTech

duffer72 said:


> 30 yr is that chart online? I used to have a copy but can't find it,


No, At least not one that I could find. I used to have the microfiche and printed cross reference but I also no longer have these. I do have an old computer parts look up, but it's only current to 2004 that has the cross reference. 

You can however find it at many online sites that have parts look up for Tecumseh. I use partstree.com then select Tecumseh and use the mfg no. (in this case 1430) in place of the model number. You will get a list of ALL matching models that contain the number 1430. At the very end of the list you will see 1430 mfg no. Click on it and it will give you an IPL of the carburetor with the cross over to the Tecumseh carburetor part number, as well as a list of engines that it was used on.


----------



## duffer72

I have it on fiche also but don't have a reader anymore, wonder how many on here have used the fiche, that was like high tech when that first came out.


----------

